# A/C retrofit for 1970 2002 - Ideas anyone?



## ufemizm (Apr 28, 2011)

I've owned this car for 38 of it's 40 years. Suspension Techniques springs, Bilsteins, anti-sway bars, 5 speed conversion, aluminum radiator. You get the picture. Interior is new too. But I really need A/C! Damned global warming scorching my butt. Anyone know of a good, not horrifyingly expensive A/C retrofit kit for this car?
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## m4dzl (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't have an answer for you, but was hoping you would know how common factory or dealer installed A/C was in the 2002 or 2002tii models from 70-74? How effective was it in keeping the cars 'comfortable'? In today's resale market what is the likelihood of finding one with factory A/C?
In the early 70's our family owned a 6 cylinder Bavaria and the factory A/C could barely keep the 'green house' sedan cool in the summer months.


----------



## ufemizm (Apr 28, 2011)

*A/C retrofit*

Not common at all. Very few 69-73 2002s had AC. 74, 75 and 76 were more likely to have it, but I think probably mostly West Coast cars. And the old AC wasn't terribly effective as you noticed.


----------



## St.Louis M3 (Jan 15, 2009)

Vintage Air makes some very discreet and effective A/C units. They are more famous for installs in hot rods but they work well. http://www.vintageair.com/

Trouble is, A/C is a real drag (literally) to the performance of a 2002. I've known more people who have removed them.


----------



## ufemizm (Apr 28, 2011)

*2002 ac*

Yeah, no question about the "drag" of AC on a 2002 engine. But I would think some of the newer Japanese compressors are way more efficient than what was original equipment (yuk).
Thanks for the tip, m4dzl.


----------



## zooz3 (Mar 26, 2008)

*ac choice*

Try www.iceac.com


----------



## Harry2002z3m (May 6, 2011)

*2002 air conditioning*

I am doing a complete restoration on a 75 02 that had the dealer installed air on it, after doing some research I am not going to put it back in the car. The old York compressors vibrate a lot, I found worn bolts, stripped threads and cracked mounts, using the old R12 freon with R134a, the only thing you can use now, the head pressures are higher = MORE VIBRATION . So you would need to use a modern rotary compressor and make a mount for it , then the next problem R134a is not as efferent as R12 was so you need a bigger evaporator and condenser, there is no room in front on the 2002's radiator to install a larger condenser than the one it had ,which is about 1/3 the size of a new car using R134a. So after you would spend all the cash to try and change things around and with all the glass the 2002 has I don't think it would be worth the results which would not be as good as when the air was installed in 1975 and not even close to a late model cars air. What do you think?

Harry


----------



## fahrhaus (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread, but has anyone tried one of these units? Any thoughts on difficulty retrofitting to a 1972 tii?

http://www.oldairproducts.com/catal...-ac-systems-c-30000000_32000000_37000000.html


----------



## 96_Impreza (Sep 12, 2011)

23 ideas:
http://www.chicagonow.com/chicagonow-life-style/2010/08/15-crazy-car-air-conditioners/#image/1

And the winner:


----------



## fahrhaus (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL love the ideas but think they might ruin those gorgeous lines!


----------

